

How Your Facebook Likes Could Cost You a Job - radmuzom
http://op-talk.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/20/how-your-facebook-likes-could-cost-you-a-job/

======
autoreleasepool
If this was actually implemented as part of the hiring process, people would
just game the system. It's very easy to not "like" that Jack Daniel's or Bob
Marley page if you are aware some algorithm might label you a substance
abuser.

I also find it interesting that the article seems to assume Facebook is
omnipresent; then again, maybe it is. Anecdotedly, my girlfriend has been
living without a Facebook for two years now and it's never been a problem. She
actually claims that her quality of life has improved.

As for me, I don't have an active Facebook. I made a new account after
deleting my old with one that showcased all my juvenile high school/college
idiocy. I check the new one about once a month

On my old Facebook, I had accumulated over 1000 "friends". Now I have about
30. This is because I only made this new Facebook so my family members could
share pictures with me.

I wonder what two different kinds of personalities these algorithms would
produce. I doubt either would be truly accurate.

